# DRASTIC DELIVERY DATE CHANGE



## sabbyb (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi,

I recently ordered a model 3 and was expected delivery between November 11 and December 1st, this morning I checked and saw March!?! Has this also occured to anyone else???


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Yes, yes. yes! Tesla changes ETA's with impunity and with no rhyme or reason. You might get your car next week, or next June. Until Tesla sends you a VIN, their delivery dates mean ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


----------

